# Building a roof, during a power cut?



## pe2dave (2 Apr 2021)

Colour me impressed. Seems grandad helped out with some ideas.


----------



## Cabinetman (2 Apr 2021)

Thanks for that Dave, loved the sawmill! What is he going to put on top of those planks on the roof? Where I go to stay in Pennsylvania there are still a few log cabins here and there on the side of the road usually built into larger houses now. But building log cabins like that in the woods is really quite a thing again in the states. Ian


----------



## pe2dave (2 Apr 2021)

I was impressed, the guy was 18 I think when he started. All done by hand, on site, with 'advice'. A series well worth watching.


----------

